# Canon Eos D550 18-55  tipps zum fotografieren



## RC Shad0w (14. Oktober 2010)

hallo.

bin morgen stolzer besitzer eine eos 550d. muss dazu sagen, dass ich bisher nur mein handy und allemal eine billige digicam hatte. bin also komplett ahnungslos.

hab die beschreibung wenigstens schon gelesen 

gibts irgendwo tipps, vielleicht sogar speziell für die cam, wie man was fotografieren sollte. in der anleitung steht ja schon was. auch weis ich das man das licht einsetzen sollte. z.b. aus einem dunklen tunnel heraus fotografieren usw.
 in meinem fall werden wohl oft partys und autos fotografiert.
hab im moment nur die Canon EOS 550D (18 Megapixel, LiveView) Kit inkl. EF-S 18-55mm 1:3,5-5,6 IS Objektiv

ja, weitere fragen folgen.
weiteres zubehör auch irgendwann demnächst XD


----------



## Autokiller677 (15. Oktober 2010)

Auf Parties herrschen nicht immer gute Lichtbedingungen, also entweder ISO hoch und rauschende Bilder oder einen Aufsteckblitz besorgen.

Zu den Autos, guck dich mal im Internet um, da gibts viele Bilder, wenn du dir einige anguckst, bekommst du schon ein Gefühl dafür was impressiv wirkt und versuchst es nachzumachen.

Ansonsten halt mit so Techniken beschäftigen wie kleine Blende bringt Tiefenunschärfe etc. Diese Sachen gelten allg. fürs Fotografieren, einfach mal nach Einsteigerbüchern oder Howtos im Internet umsehen.


----------



## heizungsrohr (15. Oktober 2010)

Naja der beste Tipp is immernoch: Raus gehen und mit den Kreativmodi ma rumprobieren. Die Automatikeinstellungen, wie Landschaftsauto oder Vollautomatik würd ich mir gleich abgewöhnen, aber teste erstma ein bisschen aus, dann krichst du schon nen Gefühl für die Kamera.


----------



## pixelflair (15. Oktober 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Naja der beste Tipp is immernoch: Raus gehen und mit den Kreativmodi ma rumprobieren. Die Automatikeinstellungen, wie Landschaftsauto oder Vollautomatik würd ich mir gleich abgewöhnen, aber teste erstma ein bisschen aus, dann krichst du schon nen Gefühl für die Kamera.




kann ich nur zustimmen 

ansonsten dslr-forum.de  oder Fotolehrgang online  für fragen


----------



## RC Shad0w (15. Oktober 2010)

die cam ist geil XD

hab mal ei wenig rumprobiert. komm natürlich mit den einstellungen noch nicht klar. aber für die ersten fotos finde ich es ganz passabel.

ich weis nicht, aber normalerweise könnt ihr euch mein facebook profiel ansehen. wenn nicht lade ich die fotos gerne nochmal extra hoch:
Anmelden | Facebook


----------



## pixelflair (15. Oktober 2010)

joa fürn anfang nich schlecht.

kleiner tipp von mir  wenn du den internen blitz benutzt dann lass die gegenlichtblende weg  gibt unschöne schatten

kannst dich auch hier 
Pixelflair.net - More than Photography

mal bissel durchblättern vllt hilft ja was, hab ich vor einiger zeit mal geschrieben


----------



## RC Shad0w (15. Oktober 2010)

sind noch ein paar mehr bilder drin jetzt. ich muss erstmal klar kommen, wo was ist und wie ich was einstelle XD
ich lerne aber schnell. danke für die links schonmal


----------



## RC Shad0w (16. Oktober 2010)

ich hab mal nochhwas gemacht. so schwierig ist das ja garnicht mit der cam. nur die feineinstellungen sind das was man beherrschen muss


----------



## heizungsrohr (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich würd ma nich so nah rangehen, weil auf den Bildern is fast nichts scharf, nur Tiefenunschärfe is auch nich so schön


----------



## RC Shad0w (28. November 2010)

ich mal wieder.
kann mir denn einer die betriebstemperaturen für meine cma sagen. irgendwie bin ich zu blöd das zu finden. ich würde gerne draussen ein paar bilder machen, aber bei uns ist schon winter mit min -5 grad. da mach ich mir schon gedanken über meine cam.


und nochwas. ich gehe nächste woche auf die essen motorshow. da möchte ich natürlich ein paar schöne bilder machen. könnt ihr mir tipps zu den einstellungen geben?
hab die eos 550d mit EF-S 18-55mm 1:3,5-5,6 IS Objektiv. könnte (wenn es passt) von einer eos 1000d noch ein 70-200 mm objektiv mitnehmen, aber das hat keinen bildstabilisator.

ich hab auch noch keinen filter für meine cam, falls das interessant ist.


----------



## Autokiller677 (28. November 2010)

-5° sollte eine Cam denke ich aushalten, wenn du sie nicht komplett auf diese Temperatur abkühlen lässt (nicht lange raus, in der Hand halten und sonst in die Tasche). Ich geh mit meiner LX3 auch bei jeder Temperatur raus, außer das sich der Akku schneller entlädt ist mir noch nichts passiert.
Du musst nur drauf achten, das du die wenn du wieder ins Warme kommst nicht abrupt aufwärmst sonst bildet sich Kondenswasser in der Cam. Also am besten in der Tasche im (nicht ganz so warmen) Eingangsbereich stehen lassen oder in der Garage oder sowas, und dann später ins Warme holen und da aufwärmen lassen, natürlich auch in der Tasche. Dann sollte nix passieren.

Das 70-200er sollte passen, 1000D und 550D haben ja dasselbe Bajonett.


----------



## heizungsrohr (28. November 2010)

Ich war letzten Winter auch schon bei -15°C mit der 450D draußen und es is auch nichts passiert. Was soll auch kaputt gehen? Strom fließt auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen, das einzige was passieren kann ist, dass die Akkus nach 10 Minuten leer sind, weil die Flüssigkeit innen gefriert. Aber auch dann normalerweise nur wieder aufwärmen und alles geht wieder.


----------



## RC Shad0w (28. November 2010)

alles klar. danke schonmal. noch irgendwelche vorschläge wegen der motorshow. z.b. welche blende mit welcher belichtungszeit?


----------



## pixelflair (28. November 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Ich war letzten Winter auch schon bei -15°C mit der 450D draußen und es is auch nichts passiert. Was soll auch kaputt gehen? Strom fließt auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen, das einzige was passieren kann ist, dass die Akkus nach 10 Minuten leer sind, weil die Flüssigkeit innen gefriert. Aber auch dann normalerweise nur wieder aufwärmen und alles geht wieder.




kann ich lied von singen grad  draußen -6°C , d90 akku auf 62% nach ca. 15min fotos -> akku leer 


ansonsten ihc hab auch shcon bei -20°C morgens fotografiert  man muss nur aufpassen beim wieder "rein"gehen wegen kondenswasser auf dem spiegel usw.  daher langsam an die Temperatur wieder gewöhnen.

läuft bei mir meist so... erst im auto langsam (nich gleich klimaanlage auf 30°C  )  dann in keller und nach nem halben tag kommtse wieder in die wohnung


----------



## MESeidel (28. November 2010)

RC Shad0w schrieb:


> alles klar. danke schonmal. noch irgendwelche vorschläge wegen der motorshow. z.b. welche blende mit welcher belichtungszeit?



Einfach den A-Modus Verwenden.
 Blende f/5.6 bis f/8 bei gutem Licht auch gerne bis zu f/11 verwenden.
Um f/7 dürfte das Kit die beste Qualität liefern.
Und natürlich bekommt man mehr Schärfentiefe.

Wenn die Bilder zu dunkel/hell sind mit der Exposure Compansation der Kamera Logik helfen.
Wenn die Bilder verwackelt werden weil die Belichtungszeit zu lang wird, natürlich eine größere Blende verwende.


----------



## RC Shad0w (28. November 2010)

ähm im A-Dept modus kann ich nur belichtungskorrektur und blitzbelichtungskorrektur auswählen. du meinst bestimmt den manuellen modus.

Exposure Compansation meinst du belichtungskorrektur??

also mit 1/4 belichtungszeit, blende 11, iso 100 bekomm ich noch scharfe bilder hin. auch mir 0"3 gehts noch. zumindest wenn ich meinen tv fotografiere. mit vollem zoom beim 18-55


----------



## pixelflair (28. November 2010)

RC Shad0w schrieb:


> ähm im A-Dept modus kann ich nur belichtungskorrektur und blitzbelichtungskorrektur auswählen. du meinst bestimmt den manuellen modus.
> 
> Exposure Compansation meinst du belichtungskorrektur??
> 
> also mit 1/4 belichtungszeit, blende 11, iso 100 bekomm ich noch scharfe bilder hin. auch mir 0"3 gehts noch. zumindest wenn ich meinen tv fotografiere. mit vollem zoom beim 18-55




ich glaub dann weißt du nich was schärfe is


----------



## RC Shad0w (28. November 2010)

wieso, reicht das nicht. klar muss man sich da anstrengen, aber es geht noch.
ich lade es mal bei apload hoch. ich weis ja das ihr das normalerweise im forum haben wollt, aber als beweis der "schärfe"


```
http://apload.de/bild/85768/dpp0197KA8XZ.jpg
```


----------



## pixelflair (28. November 2010)

RC Shad0w schrieb:


> wieso, reicht das nicht. klar muss man sich da anstrengen, aber es geht noch.
> ich lade es mal bei apload hoch. ich weis ja das ihr das normalerweise im forum haben wollt, aber als beweis der "schärfe"
> 
> 
> ...




naja an sonem bild kannste schärfe nich beurteilen  aufgrund der monitorlinien die verwirren


----------



## RC Shad0w (28. November 2010)

ich hätte noch 2.
ich denk dann ists auch gut. man muss es ja nicht übertreiben mit den belichtungszeiten und der blende.

```
http://apload.de/bild/85778/dpp01985HEQU.jpg
http://apload.de/bild/85779/dpp0199X1FIB.jpg
```

es ist ja denke ich auch noch ein unterschied, ob ich direkt davor stehe, oder das objekt 4-5 meter weit weg ist. da macht es natürlich schon was aus, wenn man wackelt. zudem hat ja Autokiller677 gemeint, dass ich mit dem 70-200mm objektiv bilder machen soll, nur hat das keinen bildstabilisator


----------



## heizungsrohr (28. November 2010)

ISO auf Auto (macht bei der Bildqualität im Schnitt sowieso nur sehr wenig aus) und dann die Bel.zeit festsetzen, je nachdem wie schnell sich die Objekte bewegen. Blende automatisch wählen lassen.


----------



## RC Shad0w (28. November 2010)

die objekte werden sich wohl nicht bewegen. ausser sie drehen sich im kreis. geht ja um die essen motorshow.

dann müsste ich ja quasi im TV modus aufnehmen. da kann ich die belichtungszeit festlegen und die blende stellt sich automatisch ein, aber auch genauso das iso, wenn ich es nicht festlege


----------



## Autokiller677 (28. November 2010)

Ich wollte mit meiner Aussage nicht sagen, dass du mit dem 70-200 dahingehen sollst, ich habe mich nur auf das


RC Shad0w schrieb:


> (wenn es passt)


bezogen um halt zu sagen, dass du das 70-200 problemlos an deiner Cam verwenden kannst.
Und mit entsprechenden Einstellungen bekommt man auch 70 oder 100mm scharfe Bilder freihand hin. Aber natürlich nicht mit 0,25s Belichtungszeit und 11er Blende.

Mein Vater hat auf seiner SLR auch ein Tamron 70-210, und vor 30 Jahren als er die gekauft hat gab es noch nicht mal Stabis. Bei entsprechenden Lichtverhältnissen entstehen damit trotzdem gut Bilder, ohne Stativ und Sonstigem, die Einstellungen spielen halt mit rein.

EDIT: der Tv (T=Time) Modus ist ja auch dazu da, die Zeit manuell vorwählen zu können und alles andere automatisch. Im A Modus (A=Aperture) kann man halt die Blende manuell wählen. Im M Modus ist alles manuell, P sollte Vollautomatisch sein.


----------



## OCPerformance (29. November 2010)

RC Shad0w schrieb:


> hallo.
> 
> allemal eine billige digicam hatte. bin also komplett ahnungslos.




Hatte die auch einen Namen?


----------



## RC Shad0w (29. November 2010)

ich weis nicht wie ich im A-Dept modus die belichtungszeit wählen soll, weil es ausgeblendet ist und man es nicht anwählen kann...


----------



## MESeidel (29. November 2010)

Bleib erstmal bei Av und Tv (und P für Schnappschüsse).
Av ist was allgemein A-Modus genannt wird, weil man die Blende einstellt.
Und im T-Modus (oder teilweise S-Modus gennant) stellt man die Belichtungsdauer ein.

Mit der Blende steuerst du die Schärfentiefe.
Mit der Belichtungszeit kannst du schnelle Objekte einfangen.

Die Belichtungszeit solle 1 / ( Brennweite * Crop-Faktor) nicht überschreiten.
Also 1/80 bei 50mm aber nur max 1/320 bei 200mm.
Darauf etwas achten wenn du im Av Modus arbeitest.
[EDIT danke Ryokage] Natürlich theoretische Formel und ohne den Einfluss der IS

M Modus kannst du verwenden, wenn du die Zusammenhänge verstanden hast.

P wählt Blende und Belichtungszeit automatisch.
Anders als im Grünen Voll-Auto kann man aber andere Einstellungen noch ändern: ISO, Bel-Korrektur, Blitz an/aus...
Bei einigen Kameras kann man auch den vom P-Modus vorgewählten wert noch ändern.
Ist aber im Einstiegs-Segment nicht üblich.


----------



## Ryokage (29. November 2010)

A-Dep ist ein spezieller Modus, der auf sämtlichen Focuspunkten die Distanz misst und versucht die Blende soweit zu zu machen, das alles auf dem Bild im Schärfebereich liegt. In diesem Modus wird die Blende von der Kamrea dann entsprechend gewählt und die Belichtungszeit dann eben auf die korrekte Belichtung angepasst
Entweder du nimmst halt Tv und stellst eine Zeit ein bei der *du* (ausprobieren, der eine hält besser still, nen anderer verwackelt gerne!) nicht verwackelst.
Oder du nimmst Av, wählst hier die gewünschte Tiefenschärfe und schaust ob die Belichtungszeit dann passt, falls nicht ISO ändern oder doch mehr Richtung Offenblende gehen.

Die Zeitenangaben was für welche Brennweite minimalst eingestellt werden sollte musst du übrigens weniger beachten, da der IS hier ja noch ne Menge ausgleicht. Wenn genug Licht da ist, gibt diese Formel aber nen guten Richtwert, bei dem es auf alle Fälle passen sollte.


----------



## RC Shad0w (1. Dezember 2010)

sorry das ich nicht antworte. hab viel zu tun. danke für die tipps. wikipedia hat auch einige interessante sachen zu dem tema blende und belichtungszeit.

ich bin gespannt ob ich ein paar schöne fotos hinbekomme


----------



## F3IIX (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde auch einfach erstmal nen bischen probieren, mit welchem Modus kommst du am besten klar, was liefert die besten Ergebnisse, was geht am schnellsten... nach ner gewissen Zeit hat man eigentlich ziemlich schnell im Griff was man für welche Situation am besten wählt. 

Ansonsten ist das DSLR Forum auch ne sehr gute Anlaufstelle.


----------



## OCPerformance (2. Dezember 2010)

Das stimmt ganz klar die beste Wahl da ist halt geballte Kompetenz vertreten.


----------



## RC Shad0w (5. Dezember 2010)

wo gibts denn ne alternative zu imageshack.us? die seite zeigt mir meine alben nicht. immerzu kommt ein fehler und ich würde meine bilder gerne als album anlegen


----------



## heizungsrohr (5. Dezember 2010)

abload.de wäre eine Alternative


----------



## Autokiller677 (5. Dezember 2010)

Picasa Webalben oder flickr geht auch.


----------



## RC Shad0w (5. Dezember 2010)

irgendwie ist das alles nichts. bei flickr gibts ne upload beschränkung picasa will ich nicht nutzen. imageshack ist ja gut, nur kann ich nciht uf meine alben zugreifen:
http://img691.imageshack.us/g/dpp04600p.jpg/


----------



## Autokiller677 (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann mich weder mit Imageshack noch abload so richtig anfreunden, die laden bei mir immer furchtbar langsam und es wird auch oftmals einfach gar nix angezeigt.
Bei Picasa oder flickr hatte ich so Probleme noch nicht, allerdings lade ich nix selber hoch sondern gucke nur an.


----------



## RC Shad0w (6. Dezember 2010)

un was mach ich jetzt? flickr lässt mich nur 100 fotos hoch laden. es sind aber 200+ die ich veröffentlichen will. imageshack bringt kene antwort vom server...


----------



## heizungsrohr (6. Dezember 2010)

Kostenlosen ftp-Server holen und einfach draufladen


----------



## RC Shad0w (6. Dezember 2010)

wäre auch ne möglichkeit. im meinvz hab ich alle drin. warum geht das nicht auch anderswo. facebook geht noch, aber ich würde die fotos auch gerne in anderen foren zeigen, wo die leute nicht auf meine profiele zugreifen können


----------



## Autokiller677 (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde wie gesagt dann Picasa nehmen, auch wenns halt Google ist. Bei Facebook gibst du denen direkt die Rechte an deinem Bild, das finde ich dann schlimmer.

Aber ein FTP oder eine eigene Website ist auch eine gute Lösung.


----------



## pixelflair (6. Dezember 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Ich würde wie gesagt dann Picasa nehmen, auch wenns halt Google ist. Bei Facebook gibst du denen direkt die Rechte an deinem Bild, das finde ich dann schlimmer.
> 
> Aber ein FTP oder eine eigene Website ist auch eine gute Lösung.




kommste eigentlich um eigenen FTP nich drum herum..für 5€ gibts 1gb.. das reicht für 200fotos


----------



## RC Shad0w (6. Dezember 2010)

ne ich nehm picasa. dann lad ich die fotos nachher gleich noch hoch und poste morgen den link. ich hoffe picasa erhält die exif daten

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fotografie-und-video/129542-04-12-2010-essen-motorshow.html


----------



## amdintel (20. Dezember 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Auf Parties herrschen nicht immer gute Lichtbedingungen, also entweder ISO hoch und rauschende Bilder oder einen Aufsteckblitz besorgen.
> .



und genau solche Fotos wirken so was von unnatürlich ,
ich fotografiere sogar mit Handy (5M) ohne Blitz die Fotos sind gut 
Personen wirken oft mit Bliz nicht gut , also das würde ich lassen.

ggf. Sport Mod versuchen , must immer etwas testen von Can zu Cam um das Optimum herauszufinden , es kostet ja nichts  das  üben damit und mach statt 1 Foto lieber 10 oder  20zig mit verschiedenen Einstellungen  und aus verschiedenen Winkeln, ma so als Tip , die schlechten Fotos löscht man halt dann wieder .

es gibt Programme die rechnen das Bild Rauschen wieder weg muß man ausprobieren


----------



## heizungsrohr (20. Dezember 2010)

Was meinsten, warum er Aufsteckblitz und nicht den internen Blitz geschrieben hat? Den Aufsteckblitz kann man nach oben richten, also indirekt blitzen. Dann noch die Bel.zeit relativ lange einstellen und schon friert man nähere Personen mit weichem Licht ein und im Hintergrund ist trotzdem noch die Lichtstimmung erhalten (wobei man allerdings den ISO-Wert dennoch hochdrehen muss, da ansonsten das Hintergrundlicht nicht ausreichend eingefangen wird).

Das Rauschen kann man übrigens nicht komplett entfernen, entweder man behält ein bisschen vom Bildrauschen oder man spült alle Details weg.


----------



## Autokiller677 (20. Dezember 2010)

Das Problem bei Rauschen rausrechnen ist das das Rauschen halt nicht ganz weggeht und dadurch auch eine Menge Details verloren gehen. Wenn mans ganz weit treibt, sieht das Bild dannach aus als hätte man es durch einen leichten Weichzeichner gejagt. Aber wie Heizungsrohr schon sagte, ich hab nicht umsonst Aufsteckblitz geschrieben, interner Blitz ist natürlich grausig und stört (je nach Stärke des Blitzes) auch oft.


----------



## amdintel (20. Dezember 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Was meinsten, warum er Aufsteckblitz und nicht den internen Blitz geschrieben hat? Den Aufsteckblitz kann man nach oben richten, also indirekt blitzen. Dann noch die Bel.zeit relativ lange einstellen und schon friert man nähere Personen mit weichem Licht ein und im Hintergrund ist trotzdem noch die Lichtstimmung erhalten (wobei man allerdings den ISO-Wert dennoch hochdrehen muss, da ansonsten das Hintergrundlicht nicht ausreichend eingefangen wird).
> 
> .



du hast dich offenbar nicht mit fotografieren  groß beschäftigt  Blitz ist Blitz und kennst wohl auch nicht den Unterschied zwischen weichen Licht mit allen Frequenzen und einen Blitz hartes Licht, das richtige  Licht ist immer das A und O was fotografieren an geht .


----------



## Autokiller677 (20. Dezember 2010)

Also ich habe auch mit Aufsteckblitz schon gute Partyfotos hinbekommen. Klar mit einer sehr lichtstarken Linse und einer High Iso Cam ists natürlich besser, aber ich finde ein schwacher Blitz zum dezenten aufhellen ist an einer "schlechteren" Cam ein guter Kompromiss.


----------



## amdintel (21. Dezember 2010)

die Fotos sind aber verfälscht und zeigen nicht die Wirklichkeit "
ich sage immer gern "die leute die keine Ahnung haben fotografiere immer mit Bitz"
weil die mit der Cam nicht umgehen können  und immer alles auf Auto stehen haben .


----------



## heizungsrohr (21. Dezember 2010)

Äh ja entschuldigung, aber wie soll man bitte mit einem nicht allzu lichtstarken Objektiv und einer Kamera, die nicht mit Vollformat in ISO 12.800 ablichtet, ordentliche Partyfotos erzeugen, ohne zu verwackeln oder ein starkes Rauschen zu haben? Klär mich mal bitte auf


----------



## Ryokage (21. Dezember 2010)

Die ganzen Profis die also mit mehreren entfesselten Blitzen tolle Bilder zaubern sind ja nach deiner Ansicht alle doof und verstehen ihr Handwerk nicht. Interessant.
Lass ich mal so im Raum stehen und sag nichts weiter dazu (und denk mir meinen Teil).

P.S. ein Bild ist immer eine Verfälschung der Wirklichkeit, allein schon durch den Weißabgleich.

@Heizungsrohr: hast doch gelesen, er kann das mit seinem Handy, er hats halt voooooool drauf


----------



## heizungsrohr (21. Dezember 2010)

Naja wie auch immer, jedem das seine. Belassen wirs mit dem Niedermachen und lassen es hiermit gut sein. Die Fragen des Autors sind alle beantwortet, berichtigt mich, wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## MESeidel (21. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> du hast dich offenbar nicht mit fotografieren  groß beschäftigt  Blitz ist Blitz und kennst wohl auch nicht den Unterschied zwischen weichen Licht mit allen Frequenzen und einen Blitz hartes Licht, das richtige  Licht ist immer das A und O was fotografieren an geht .



Blitz ist nicht gleich Blitz.
Schon von einer hellen Wand oder Decke reflektiert gibt viel weichere Schatten als direkt.
Mattscheibe vor dem Blitz oder Reflektor Flächen (im einfachen Fall auch aus Papier gebastelt) helfen auch nochmal.
Dann noch manuelle Einstellung der Leistung und des Winkels (oft als Brennweiten äquivalent).
Bei festen Bühne kann man den Mischpult-Cheffe noch fragen ob man einen 2. indirekten Blitz anbringen darf.

Davon mal ganz abgesehen ist jeder Ort anders.
Eine Weiße Decke reflektiert anders als eine schwarze, eine flache anders als eine runde, Pflaster anders als Putz, 3 Meter Raum anders als hohe Hallen, ...

Ich denke da hilft nur Erfahrung^^
Bei den Party und Konzerten, wo ich war, gab es meist nicht genug Licht um nur mit f/1.4 und high ISO schöne Bilder zu bekommen.
Bei Offenblende ist auf die Tiefenschäfe sehr dünn und der Fokuspunkt muss stimmen.
Falls man auf MF umsteigen muss, steigt ohne Blitz die Rate der "Wegwef-Bilder" deutlich.
Dazu kommt, dass man weniger flexibel ist, mit einer f/1.4 Festbrennweite.
Die typischen 50mm sind an Crop faktor nicht so nützlich.

kleines BSP:
In der Kompakten sieht man wie die Lichtverhältnisse waren.
Da Publikum war komplett schwarz bei Aufnahmen ohne Blitz.
Welcher Look besser ist muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: *amdintel*; ist nicht persönlich gemeint
Ich mein nur man sollte nicht pauschal schreiben dass Blitz nicht geht oder umgedreht ;o)


----------

